# Best non-teflon nonstick pan?



## leswhaley (Nov 25, 2009)

What is the best nonstick pan out there, besides Teflon?

Please don't say aluminum clad, cooper, or cast iron. I already have those.

I am thinking diamond, titanium, or hard-anodized aluminum or hard-anodized titanium, although I would be open to something else. I want durability, can withstand very high heat, nontoxic, heats evenly, preferably oven going and dishwasher safe, and produces great food.

Thank you.


----------



## salparadise (Mar 19, 2012)

Carbon steel - De Buyer





  








debuyer_eggs.jpg




__
salparadise


__
Mar 28, 2013


__
1


----------

